

How to Track Your Computer with Prey - kirinkalia
http://launch.is/blog/how-to-track-your-computer-with-prey-savior-of-london-ransac.html

======
kirinkalia
Cool -- do you have more details? We are curious...

------
benmlang
Neat product, I recently met the guy who tracked down someone that stole his
computer, via Prey.

